# Java ist kaput



## Pommes9485 (8. Sep 2011)

Guten Tag, hoffe bin hier richtig.

Mein Java scheint irgendwie zu spinnen. Bei BlueJ und auch wenn ich nen Frame erstelle, werden die inhalte ab einer bestimmten größe zerstückelt und sind wie bei einem SchiebePuzzel verschoben.

Was ist da los ? Nen bekannter bug ?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (8. Sep 2011)

Mit 72 Beiträgen sollte man langsam wissen, wie man in einem Forum ein Problem beschreibt.

Code? KSKB? (dazu vllt noch ein netter Screenshot)


----------



## ARadauer (8. Sep 2011)

Zeig mal deinen Code, welchen LayoutManager verwendest du?


----------



## Pommes9485 (8. Sep 2011)

Ist ja nicht nur bei meinem Programmen...


----------



## Marco01_809 (8. Sep 2011)

Das hat wenn denn auch nix mit Java zu tun, sieht mir aus als wäre dein BlueJ beschädigt, neuinstallieren?


----------



## Pommes9485 (8. Sep 2011)

Habe ich bereits versucht, kam das gleiche...

Beim Java Editor übrigens das gleiche....


----------



## nrg (8. Sep 2011)

die lösung ist bluej einfach zu deinstallieren. mal ehrlich, das ist weder eine ide, noch hilft es dir java zu verstehen.


----------



## Pommes9485 (8. Sep 2011)

Erstmal finde ich die Super, da sie sehr übersichtlich und einfach gehalten ist und dann würde es das Problem nicht wirklich lösen, da es ja beim Java Editor auch auftritt. Bevor jetzt kommt ich soll den auch deinstallieren, bei meinen geschrieben Programmen passiert es auch.

P.S.: Ich wollte mich hier nicht von einer anderen IDE überzeugen lassen. Wenn ich über nen Auto Klage, weil der Motor dauernt rumspinnt, möchte ich dazu nen Tipp haben und nicht hören, ich soll mir nen anderes kaufen...


----------



## Paddelpirat (8. Sep 2011)

Mal Java neuinstalliert, oder Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert?


----------



## jgh (8. Sep 2011)

hast du denn mal java de- und neuinstalliert?

PS:
Um bei deiner Analogie mit dem Auto und dem kaputten Motor zu bleiben:
Wenn du einen Kfz-Mechaniker bittest, dein Auto zu reparieren, oder dir einen Tipp zu geben, wird er dir bei einem Lada wahrscheinlich auch empfehlen: Kauf dir ein richtiges Auto!  
Den Tipp von nrg kann ich nur bestätigen, pers. finde ich Eclipse am besten.

PPS:
Die Anmerkung von Paddelpirat finde ich auch interessant. Als ich das erste Mal das Bild gesehen habe, dachte ich auch sofort an einen Grafikkartenfehler, ob nun der Treiber evtl. nur veraltet ist, oder ein richtiger Defekt an der GraKa, sei mal dahingestellt. 
Aber ansonsten kannst du Videos, und alle anderen Programme einwandfrei sehen?


----------



## nrg (8. Sep 2011)

bin ich schon bei dir aber bluej ist wirklich nicht so empfehlenswert . aber wenn du sagst, dass das mit anderen IDEs auch so ist, brauchen wir darauf ja nicht weiter rumhacken. aber um dir zu helfen bräuchten wir bisschen code

edit: wobei man sowas vermutlich mit code garnicht zustande bringt . ich tipp auch auf irgendwas mit grafikkartentreiber o.ä.
kannst du denn sonst irgendwo grafikfehler feststellen?


----------



## Pommes9485 (8. Sep 2011)

Java neuinstalliert habe ich auch schon ...

Ja, aber das ist ja deine Persönliche Meinung. Meine ist halt anders.


----------



## jgh (8. Sep 2011)

ansonsten zeig mal den Code, der so ein Bild verursacht


----------



## nrg (8. Sep 2011)

ist ja ok. jeder hat seine persönlichen vorlieben. du wirst vermutlich irgendwann selbst zu der einsicht kommen  (vorausgesetzt du arbeitest weiterhin mit java und nicht nur temporär gezwungenermaßen, weil es ein prof. oder ein studiengang von dir verlangt)


----------



## Dit_ (8. Sep 2011)

Pommes9485 hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte mich hier nicht von einer anderen IDE überzeugen lassen. Wenn ich über nen Auto Klage, weil der Motor dauernt rumspinnt, möchte ich dazu nen Tipp haben und nicht hören, ich soll mir nen anderes kaufen...



Dann erzähl doch mal mehr über dein Auto!

JDK Version
Betriebsystem
Grafikkarte
Wie siehts aus mit dem Kode? SWING + SWT ?
Java Editor, BluJ hast du noch mehr IDEs installiert? Vielleicht gibt es da konflikte...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (8. Sep 2011)

Wenn das nur bei Java-Programmen so ist, würde ich mal auf die JRE tippen. Gib mal in die Console:
[c]java -version[/c] 
ein und poste das. 

Zum Thema BlueJ:
BlueJ ist absolut nicht zu empfehlen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es verwirrte Javeneulinge hervorbringt und einfach Elementare dinge "versteckt", bringt es dir für die Zukunft null vorteile. In der Berufswelt oder an Community-Projekten wirst du ohne IDE mit Sicherheit Probleme bekommen. Ich empfehle dir: Deinstalliere BlueJ und lade dir Eclipse.


----------



## TheRealSpikee (8. Sep 2011)

Ich hätte den Thread schon eher sowas wie

Grafikkarte kaputt genannt ...

das sieht ja mal richtig finster aus ...
lass mich raten : ATI Graka die n bissl zu warm wird un n triber vor 11.8 ... richtig ? ... wenn ja : update auf 11.8 ...
ich hatte letzte woche nämlich exakt diese problem mit ähnlichen graka fehlern ... lag am treiber ...


----------



## c_sidi90 (8. Sep 2011)

Sorry für den unsinnigen Post aber das Topic ist einfach genial :lol:


----------



## Wildcard (8. Sep 2011)

Sieht aus als hätte Swing ein Problem mit der Hardwarebeschleunigung. Eclipse sollte funktionieren, weil es kein Swing verwendet.
Ich hab gerade kein Windows zur Hand, also kann ich dir nicht genau sagen wo du hinklicken musst, aber ich versuch's:
In der Systemsteuerung solltest du irgendwo Java finden. Dort ist irgendwo ein Feld 'Runtime Parameter', oder auch 'Laufzeitparameter' oder ähnliches versteckt.
Dort trag mal ein:

```
-Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true
```


----------



## Ark (9. Sep 2011)

… wobei man bemerken sollte, dass Wildcards Vorschlag eher nur eine Umgehung des Problems als eine Lösung darstellt. Um die eigentliche Ursache zu finden, müsste man mehr machen, etwa zuletzt installierte Betriebssystemaktualisierungen inspizieren.

Ich finde es übrigens interessant, wie ständig auf Treibern rumgehackt wird. Sind Graka-Treiber denn verderblich? Haben die ein MHD? Oder warum sollten diese plötzlich einfach nicht mehr funktionieren?

Ark


----------



## Andi_CH (9. Sep 2011)

MHD? Hast du echt noch nie etwas von der Halbwertszeit einer Windoofsinstallation gehört?
Wir hatten in einer Firma 10 identische PCs mit absolut identischen Installationen (eine Installation, der Rest wurde geklont) 7 davon wurden von "Tippsen" bedient - halt Leute die das Ding echt nur benutzen und froh sind, wenn es tut - nach 4 Monaten traten die ersten Probleme auf - keine der Installationen war noch gleich - unterschiedliche Updates fehlten und auf einer Maschine war ein Treiber drauf von dem niemand wusste woher er kam 

Egal, zurück zum, Thema:

Die HW-Beschleunigung auszuschalten ist nicht nur Symptombeämpfung sondern hilft auch das Problem einzukreisen.

Aber etwas anderes ist mir auch noch aufgefallen "Ich habe xxx neu installiert" - das alleine reicht IMO nicht! Erst IDE und JAVA deinstallieren, dann manuell alle Reste die noch rumliegen (C:/Prog*/..., Daten im Benutzerprofil und notfalls auch sowas wie .metadata) löschen und danach Java und IDE neu installieren.


----------



## ARadauer (9. Sep 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Zeig mal deinen Code, welchen LayoutManager verwendest du?


Poste doch einfach mal deinen Code!


----------



## Fu3L (9. Sep 2011)

Sry für halb-off-topic:



> MHD? Hast du echt noch nie etwas von der Halbwertszeit einer Windoofsinstallation gehört?



Ich hab schon Win XP PCs gesehen, die 2 minuten gebraucht haben, um nach einenm Klick auf Start das Startmenü zu öffnen^^
Und letztens fanden der Laptop vom Kumpel und meiner sich nicht mehr, als wir zocken wollten, obwohl im Vergleich zum letzten Zocken nichts aktiv verändert wurde. Win 7 neu drauf, tut wieder alls einwandfrei^^

Also, weil ja nur halb off-topic: @Pommes9485: Windoof ganz plätten, wenns schon ein Jahr oder so aufm Buckel hat und Treiber etc. nichts bringen^^


----------



## Gassst (9. Sep 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Poste doch einfach mal deinen Code!



Sag mal, du liest auch nur deine eigenen Posts oder? Es geht hier doch gar nicht um ein selbstgeschriebenes Programm... !?


----------



## Marco13 (9. Sep 2011)

So einen Fehler würde ich auch auf einen Falschen Treiber schieben. Natürlich "verderben" die nicht, aber wenn zwischendurch mal ein Java-Update kommt, kommt auch ggf. eine neue JRE, und da kann es schon solche Unterschiede geben.
DirectX ist auch ein Kandidat. Ich hatte mal beim JBuilder mit einem Veralteten DirectX den Effekt, das alle Componens für sich _vertikal gespiegelt_ angezeigt wurden :autsch: Sah schon lustig aus, nach einem DirectX-Update war's weg - aber bei sowas fragt man sich schon, welche dunklen Mächte am Werk sein müssen, damit sowas _überhaupt_ passieren kann...


----------



## Dit_ (9. Sep 2011)

Gassst hat gesagt.:


> Sag mal, du liest auch nur deine eigenen Posts oder? Es geht hier doch gar nicht um ein selbstgeschriebenes Programm... !?



wie auch immer. Um helfen zu können brauchen wir halt mehr Informationen. 
Mehrmals angesprochen: "Treiber/Hardwarebeschleunigung fehlerhaft", "korrekte Java oder/und IDE Neuinstallation", Sonst :bae:


----------



## ARadauer (9. Sep 2011)

Gassst hat gesagt.:


> Sag mal, du liest auch nur deine eigenen Posts oder? Es geht hier doch gar nicht um ein selbstgeschriebenes Programm... !?






Pommes9485 hat gesagt.:


> ...wenn ich nen Frame erstelle...


mhn für mich hört sich das so an...


----------



## Asgar13 (9. Sep 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Poste doch einfach mal deinen Code!



Würde mal sagen, wenn die BlueJ Entwickler keinen Murks gebaut haben, dann ist der Code vom TO egal.

Wenn es nicht an 


> Mehrmals angesprochen: "Treiber/Hardwarebeschleunigung fehlerhaft", "korrekte Java oder/und IDE Neuinstallation"



handelt, dann heißt es 

1. Windows: Neuinstallieren
2. Linux/(Mac): Fehler in den Logdateien suchen


----------

